# CMOX (Deathwatch) Fluff wanted



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi i own a CMOX (Chapter Militant of the Ordo Xeno) aka deathwatch army and im lookin for fluff, i just cant find it. I know that they are like the SAS or Special Forces of the Marines, but i want some proper fluff.

So any suggestions welcome


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Novels you could read: 

Warrior Brood, Warrior Coven- 

Those are by CS Goto. They kinda suck but its fluff.

Deathwatch, a good book.

Warhammer Monthly #74, WD #306- http://oz.games-workshop.com/games/40k/spacemarines/gaming/deathwatch/default.htm

And of course, Wiki- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deathwatch_(Warhammer_40,000)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Index Astartes article, which you can find either in WD250-something or in Index Astartes II, is probably the most definitive fluff that's around.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

where can i get these, i mean i live in NZ so there isnt much about warhammer around, theres like 3 games workshops nationwide 2 of which are in Auckland, where i live and theres vagabonds, which does warhammer aswell as other things
any ideas though?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Google..?
Ebay..?
Games Workshop Store..?
Black Library Store...?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ill check the local GW and ill google it, thanks a bunch


----------

